# Smoking really dry tobacco



## Brinson

So, I realized I left one of my ziplocks open last time I smoked it...over 2 weeks ago, and it is bone dry. I figured it was worth the experimentation and loaded a bowl and light up..and I'm not finding it to be too bad. Tastes pretty similar to be honest, just seems to burn faster with alot more smoke coming off of the bowl.


----------



## Hermit

I always dry mine out pretty much before smoking it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

some blends do smoke well when theyre extremely dry.


----------



## RJpuffs

While moisture levels vary by individual taste, personally I don't like baccy too dry ... mainly because it tends to crumble while filling and shoot a mouthful of tobacco dust down the airway and into my innards.


----------



## dmkerr

I dry out all my flakes and some of my other cuts. I've found that since there are so many exceptions to my rules, it's best not to cite all that nonsense and just say that each blend seems to have an optimal moisture point which may or may not be different from the next blend.

As Puffs said, it's a preference thing.


----------



## Commander Quan

I prefer most blends that have a significant amount of latakia to be dryer.


----------



## Pipe Organist

I suppose as with many things in this subtle art, it's all a matter of taste. I find tobacco that's too dry tends to have no flavor (other than ashy) and smokes intolerably hot. Obviously nobody likes their tobacco to be too wet, but too dry seems to be a matter of personal preference.


----------

